
Show HN: Animating randomized L-Systems in real time - the_wack
https://ehrenjn.github.io/LSystems/
======
v01dlight
I present, a single pixel on LSD:
[https://ehrenjn.github.io/LSystems/lsystems.html?FADE_TIME_M...](https://ehrenjn.github.io/LSystems/lsystems.html?FADE_TIME_MS=10&DISTANCE_PER_MOVEMENT=1&LINE_WIDTH=1&FS_PER_TURTLE_MOVE=1&MS_PER_TURTLE_MOVE=10&RANDOM_ANGLE_CHANCE=0&MIN_START_LENGTH=1&MAX_START_LENGTH=1&MIN_RULES=2&MAX_RULES=2&MIN_RULE_LENGTH=2&MAX_RULE_LENGTH=2&LSYSTEM_MAX_LENGTH=10)

------
qubex
Anybody who enjoys this should definitely check out Clifford Pickover’s book “
_The Pattern Book: Fractals, Art, and Nature_ ” (1995)
([https://books.google.com.mt/books?id=e77sCgAAQBAJ&pg=PA235&l...](https://books.google.com.mt/books?id=e77sCgAAQBAJ&pg=PA235&lpg=PA235&dq=pickover+l-systems+book&source=bl&ots=QkHXJ1eqHz&sig=ACfU3U1b6BKssZFDtf0XbpEwCCL-
smqGRg&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwingbTZ1YboAhWql4sKHSE1BcIQ6AEwAHoECAMQAQ#v=onepage&q=pickover%20l-systems%20book&f=false))

------
carapace
I didn't see the source linked from there, so:
[https://github.com/ehrenjn/LSystems](https://github.com/ehrenjn/LSystems)

------
mkchoi212
Lowkey looks like a Windows screen-saver. But very cool explanation of the
visualization!

------
davidhyde
Wow that's so cool! Wish I could turn this into a screen saver.

~~~
cmauniada
same here, ill do some digging once i get home and report back if i find a
way.

edit: couldn't wait until I got home so I found a solution for mac users. You
can use this[0] package to load screensavers from urls.

[0]
[https://github.com/liquidx/webviewscreensaver](https://github.com/liquidx/webviewscreensaver)

------
mturmon
This is fun to see on HN, which has shown a (justifiable) affection for
L-systems.

I wonder if an example that is closer to the original root of L-systems
(biological/botanical shapes, like trees) would be a nice addition the the
initial basic examples?

~~~
Rabidgremlin
Plant shapes animate particularly will. See the example about halfway through
this post: [http://blog.rabidgremlin.com/2014/12/09/procedural-
content-g...](http://blog.rabidgremlin.com/2014/12/09/procedural-content-
generation-l-systems/)

~~~
mturmon
That's exactly the kind of rule system I had in mind, and it seems like it
would fit into the scheme of the OP. Thanks.

------
dunky11
Just a detail on styling. The white text/ black background combination is kind
of hard on the eye since it's too much contrast. I would use a lighter shade
of black for the background. Something like #0f0f0f would work.

------
AtomicOrbital
nicely done ... I wonder what the laptop battery draw difference would be if
this had been written for WebGL rather than canvas ?

------
StreamBright
This is wild. I really like L-Systems.

